# KillerRedz Vs. The Rat



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

KillerRedz Vs. The Rat

if u have any problems 
let me know :laugh:


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Well it took 20min. to download.







Cool vid, poor mouse. But i would have waited till your reds were a bit bigger.


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

nasty ...specialy at the begenning but cool


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Altuvie631 said:


> nasty ...specialy at the begenning but cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

U guys should see the whole video it's like 2:45 min :laugh: 
but to download its like 3 hours








anyways they started with the tail and up
nothing was left, piranhas ate everything
the only thing was left was the head and the oscar ate it.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nice vid and your Ps are looking healthy and red...enjoy it while it lasts scince the red will be going away


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks for all those cool coments









one more thing i just talk to pedro i'm getting 
my gold and black piranha on tuesday

i can't wait


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

KillerRedz916 said:


> thanks for all those cool coments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both fish in a 29 gallon


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

how big are your reds?


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> KillerRedz916 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for all those cool coments :laugh:
> ...


Yeah im thinkin about buyin a divider


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> KillerRedz916 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for all those cool coments :laugh:
> ...


i just took them out and made sure how big they were
the smallest one is 4 inches and the biggest one is like 5.5 inches
i got 6 in their with one 5 inch oscar


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

Here is a better site 2 download da file
it only takes a minute

http://rapidshare.de/files/5478093/KillerRedz.wmv.html ]KillerRedz[/URL]


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice vid, great music, poor mouse


----------

